# Jonas ate tin foil.



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

Oh god. I went upstairs to go to the bathroom and came back to find Jonas had taken a peppermint chocolate candy wrapped in tin foil out of my purse and ate it. I cannot find the tin foil. We went to the e-vet, who I've NEVER had a reason to distrust, but they sent us home saying that even if he ate the tin foil he should pass it in a few days and be fine, and that we could make him vomit with peroxide if we wanted, but it wasn't necessary, just watch for diarrhea. 

Is this insane? Should I immediately be making him throw up? I'm panicking and I feel unhelped, even though they probably are right.


----------



## Dog_Shrink (Sep 29, 2009)

If it was a piece of foil big enough for a piece of candy then stop panicking. It WILL pass. My hound dog once ate the entire foil lining out of a cooking pan that I roasted a chicken in and the worst we got was a week of tinsel poo.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

Dog_Shrink said:


> If it was a piece of foil big enough for a piece of candy then stop panicking. It WILL pass. My hound dog once ate the entire foil lining out of a cooking pan that I roasted a chicken in and the worst we got was a week of tinsel poo.


LOL I just sat with him for the past 5 hours worrying when I've NEVER heard of a reason to worry. I completely psyched myself out when I know better. He's just my little man and all


----------



## Dog_Shrink (Sep 29, 2009)

It's hard not to worry when they are like your kids in some respect but they're tuff little stinkers and it will totally surprise you what they can pass given the time and sometimes proper assistance (Ie lubricating the gi with a little olive oil in their food).


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

He pooped today, and while I saw no tin foil, so far he's eating, drinking, and using the bathroom like normal. Solid poop, too, so even eating the peppermint white chocolate had no adverse effects so far. Oh, Jonas.


----------



## Furby (Dec 17, 2009)

TRUST me....... it comes out. It is a bit more common than you know. Wait 3 days from the deed, it will be there.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

LOL I think you are alright. I once had a dog eat a paper bag with 1 1/2 pounds of individually wrapped caramels in it. Same scenerio actually. I trusted the dog, it had never done such a thing. I came in and the bag and everything was gone, not even a scrap. His breath smelled of caramels so I knew he was the guilty party. All passed without issue. That same dog later ate a dish towel which also passed. I didn't even notice the missing towel until I saw him outside trying to pump his legs to get it out. I was shocked and horrified.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

LOL I feel so silly today, and maybe need to get a LITTLE less crazy over Jonas. He's tossing around his squeakers and is perfectly fine.
I can't believe he ate it. It was INSIDE my purse, and I always have candy/gum/whatever in there and they've never expressed any interest in it. I leave it unzipped on the couch to just go pee for two seconds and he makes his move.


----------



## Dog_Shrink (Sep 29, 2009)

On a secondary note at least it was white chocolate he ate. White chocolate doesn't seem to contain the same toxin that is in regular chocolate as the toxin is derived from the cocoa bean.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

For sure. I was definitely not concerned about the chocolate hurting him beyond a little stomach upset, especially because it's white and cheap store bought, but since it WAS the side of a golf ball and he's so small, the tin foil freaked me out. Our vet also said that it was better that it was a candy tin foil, as it's not as heavy as real tin foil.


----------



## RBark (Sep 10, 2007)

Ollie was fond of eating socks.

They come out in poop-shaped tubes, and it often takes a good 10 minutes for them to poop it out fully.

Your dog will live lolol


----------



## KBLover (Sep 9, 2008)

Dog_Shrink said:


> If it was a piece of foil big enough for a piece of candy then stop panicking. It WILL pass. My hound dog once ate the entire foil lining out of a cooking pan that I roasted a chicken in and the worst we got was a week of tinsel poo.



WHOA 

Wow - brings a new meaning to the expression "iron stomach"

Nice to know it won't hurt them too much. Thanks for the olive oil tip too.


----------



## Dog_Shrink (Sep 29, 2009)

yeah Honey Pie absolutely had an IRON stomach... that dog could have eaten nails with no averse effects. She ate diapers, tin foil, the plastic trays and wrappers from meats we got from the store, bread bags (with the entire loaf of bred still in it)... she was a horrible trash can picker even with a flip lid bungee'd shut. Chinese hot mustard ended that issue fast  I actually got the oil idea from my vet MANY many years ago... we give 1 tablespoon per 20 pounds and it works really well. We actually use canola oil because olive oil is so darned expensive. Bacon grease works well too but then it's only 1 tablespoon per 20 pounds cause that also seems to make them poo.

Now does this look like the face of a trash raider with a cast iron gut???

















before you ask she was an Italian Hound.


----------



## KBLover (Sep 9, 2008)

She's adorable - looks like a sweetheart. 

And nope, I couldn't imagine her being one that ate all those things, though, especially in the second photo, she looks very inquisitive so maybe I shouldn't be too surprised she would "taste" her away around the world just as much as sniff.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

Smalls was the resident eat-everything-awful dog. Back when she was a pup we thought she had pika because she would eat ANY thing. She ate broken glass, burning cigarettes (yes, burning, straight from a persons hand. We had to avoid the park on walks), pens, electrical cords, trash, etc.


----------



## Dog_Shrink (Sep 29, 2009)

Honey Pie was definitely 1 in a million. We lost her in August  Hounds... that's all I can say about her


----------



## didee (Oct 18, 2009)

I'm sure your pup will be fine from eating the piece of candy...it was just a small wrapper. But I just wanted to mention that if the dog can get into your purse, be VERY careful about chewing gum. Sugarless gum is toxic to dogs, and it can kill them (can't recall the ingredient).

Years ago, I had a dog who was obsessed with eating the feet out of my pantyhose (yes, I know, disgusting). She would pass them. And then one day she was lethargic and just not normal. I took her to the emergency vet. She ended up having emergency surgery to remove the "object" which they could see on a sonagram but not on an xray. It was a pantyhose foot. UGH, how $expensive$ and embarassing!!!! That's when I learned about hydrogen peroxide. If the dog swallows something, you can administer HP QUICKLY before it passes into the intestines. But there is not much time to get them to vomit it up, and once it gets into the intestines, it could cause a blockage or wrap itself around the intestine that can be fatal quickly. Typical items are toys, socks, strings/rubber bands, underwear, rawhides, etc. The staff told me stories about all the other things they had removed from dogs in the past, including a toy hedgehog. Everytime I see one of those hedgehogs at the toy section of the pet store, I think, "oh noooo!!!". 

Anyway, again, I'm sure a wrapper will come out with no problem. Just be careful of the gum in your handbag...very dangerous. Dryer sheets are dangerous, also.

I'm sure you'll be happy when that wrapper shows up!


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

The gum/candy is zipped into a tiny segment of my purse. I have a Guess bag, so it's basically the size of small luggage, so Jonas can pop right inside it if he wanted to. I was going to eat the candy, but I had to use the bathroom so I just threw it in the main compartment. I also very much cherish my bag, so I NEVER leave it any where the dogs can even smell it. Stupid rushing around for NYE parties. Also a good reminder that dogs are full of surprises.


----------

